
Danger of Repeat Head Injuries: Brain's Inability to Tap Energy Source (2014) - Oatseller
https://news.osu.edu/news/2014/11/16/%E2%80%8Bdanger-of-repeat-head-injuries-brain%E2%80%99s-inability-to-tap-energy-source/
======
nmridul
>>> Two or more serious hits to the head within days of each other can
interfere with the brain’s ability to use sugar......

>>> In animal studies, Ohio State University scientists have shown that brain
cells ramp up their energy use six days after a concussion to recover from the
damage....

Hope the studies were done in a humane way..

~~~
Zergy
I have no problems with the inhumane treatment animals in the name of keeping
humans alive longer and in better health.

